# Post Partum Supplies for me



## NaturallyPeachey (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello! I'm due in April with my first and was wondering what I should have on hand for me after the baby is born. I have no idea! What are the products things that are the best to have?

Thanks!


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

I just picked up a few things today that I thought would be nice:
-herbs to make postpartum herb baths: comfrey, shepherd's purse, uva ursi, nd calendula
-chlorine-free postpartum pads
-nursing pads
-some nice chocolate and tea
-comfy nursing bras
-pickled ginger (just because I had sushi when DD#1 was a day old, and the next day, she smelled like a gingerbread cookie







I learned that I could scent my child with what I ate)


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

If you don't already have peri bottles, they are great! Also, nursing supplies like lanolin, nursing pads, and a pump (if you think you might want one--it was great when my milk came in and I was engorged). The last thing I wanted to do a few days ppd was run to the store for little supplies so it's great that you're thinking ahead!!


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm wondering about this too! I would like to avoid running out for supplies or having to send the DH out hunting for things.

My cousins recommended a first aid spray - I have also heard of people using something called Dermoplast. Is that a good idea? I looked at all the first aid sprays and didn't see anything I'd want to spray "down there"...

Also, where does one get a peri bottle?

A lot of the things my friends are telling me about they got at the hospital, but I'm going to be at a birth center and I don't know if they have that stuff or not. Like mesh underwear, mega maxi pads, dermoplast, peri bottles, stool softeners, etc.

Any ideas? Maybe I just need to ask the midwife at my next visit if she has a list of recommended supplies.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

tucks pads
stool softener is a good one
nursing nightgown that is soft and cuddly
granny panties you don't mind throwing out
tasty, easy snacks (I like dried fruit and peanut butter)
chocolate
favorite music close at hand
and I know I will probably get flamed for this, but you might want to pick up a nipple shield. They are available at target by the breast pumps, and can get you through the weekend til you can see an LC
I loved the dermoplast in the spray can. You don't even have to get close to the hemorrhoid to numb it.


----------



## sacredjourney (Aug 24, 2006)

-lots and lots of postpartum pads, nice thick ones!
-or towels to lie on
-granny undies
-snacks, treats, soups, high nutrient foods that go down easy
-lanolin


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Definately the Tucks pads (or this time I plan to use the witch hazel pads)
Underwear you don't care about ruining
nursing bras/tanks
postpartum pads cloth or unbleached

Also the herbs can be used on pp pads. You make a brew with them and pour a little on cloth/sposie pp pads and freeze then when its time to change your pad use them its so refreshing!! (Recipe for herb solution. 2 oz each of comfrey leaves and witch hazel bark but 1 oz each of sheppard's purse leaves and uva ursi leaves One gallon of distilled water.) boil together and put in a container for later use)

One thing I always wanted after dd's birth was cranberry juice.


----------



## AZgirl2207 (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard that comfry 'tea' is great in the peri bottle. I bet that your local herb store has a postpartum sitz bath mix or can recommend something.

You can find DermaPlast at any drugstore (CVS, Walgreens, etc). It does work but I'm a little nervous about spraying it on my delicate parts (I did with the first birth, but going the herbal/natural route this time).

I'm looking forward to what other people recommend.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Food. Lots and lots of food. I was starving after my son was born, and I didn't want to put him down long enough to cook. So easy to fix stuff (for you to fix or to get someone else to do it for you)

A big water bottle. I was also dying of thirst. The hospital gave me a big 32 ounce mug, and I probably drank 10-15 a day the first week.

Nursing bras. For the early days of engorgement, I used the $8 ones Walmart sells. Plus, the sizing isn't really exact (I sent dh with the instructions "buy the biggest size they have"--he came home with 3 different sizes, and they all worked fine







)

Nursing pads. I bought the cloth ones before the baby was born, but I needed disposable for several months. I like the Lansinoh brand.

Second on the granny panties

Overnight maxi pads. I was honestly glad to get home and use the thin (still overnight, but thin) kind from the grocery store, instead of the huge thick diaper ones the hospital had.

Lots of jammies. I have an embarrassing number of pajama pants, and I wore them for a week. If there was blood or spit up or what-have-you, it was no problem to change without thought of laundry. I wore pajamas for a week to remind myself to take it easy, that I was recovering, and that I shouldn't be expected to be right back to normal. YMMV.

At least 2 sets of sheets for your bed. I leaked like a faucet once my milk came in. Also night-sweats because of the hormones. And the blood. It was nice to rip off dirty sheets, put a clean one down, and go right back to sleep. I'd do the laundry in the morning.

Ibuprofen. I had a c-section, and this was my friend.

Something to watch on TV or magazines to read or movies to watch. We have TIVO, and during the last weeks of pregnancy, we taped all 10 seasons of The Waltons (yes, bizarre, I know). I'd nurse and watch the Waltons, nurse and watch the Waltons. It took several weeks before I could nurse and get at the computer, even more weeks before I could nurse and read a book/magazine, so TIVo and Netflix were our friends those first few weeks. I've had friends that get hooked on Law and Order reruns while nursing newborns. LOL


----------

